# Cycling with a cold....should i?



## Ajax_Gaz (4 Dec 2011)

I seem to have picked up a cold from my daughter and have had a runny nose all day and now have a very sore throat to go with it. Tablets taken, bike's ready for the morning but am i going to make myself worse going out in the cold and cycling to work (approx 6.5 miles each way) in the morning?

Or am i just being a big girl and should man up and stop moaning about it?


----------



## HLaB (4 Dec 2011)

If its in the throat I think the general advice is rest.


----------



## Tomba (4 Dec 2011)

Dont do it I would say. If it gets in to your chest you could be off work and feeling a lot worse.


----------



## Klaus (4 Dec 2011)

Going against the general advice, unless you really feel groggy I would try and get out. I find the combination of fresh air and exercise helps with getting over it. OK your nose may will be running, just like the sweat. For sore throat I would take Ibuprofen (anti-inflammatory).
Hope you get better soon.


----------



## Blue (5 Dec 2011)

The general advice for colds is that if symptoms are below the neck and you have a fever/muscle ache then rest.

Above the neck is considered ok - the sore throat would seem to be a bit of an inbetweener. Unless the cycling is mega important, you may want to rest as if you push an infection onto your chest you may miss weeks rather than days.


----------



## Paladin - York (5 Dec 2011)

Funny you should ask that. I have similar symtoms but I needed to sweep the lawn of leaves & windfalls this morning - ie bin night tonight. I actually felt better for being outside so when I finished I ended up doing a 6.5 mile ride round the block. My average was lower than normal but I haven't touched a tissue since I got back.


----------



## Ajax_Gaz (5 Dec 2011)

Chaps, what a friendly bunch you are!.. many thanks 

I went with seeing how i was this morning and despite my nose still running, i decided to go for it and see how i got on. Felt pretty glad i did, good to get back on the bike after the weekend and depite still having a runny nose and finding it hard when you can't breathe properly it was good being out in the fresh air. Throat has definitely cleared up at least 

Plan is to carry on and do it all over again tomorrow.


----------

